# International Events Rep



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello all

I'm your new International Events Rep.

This is a brand new position so we start with a new agenda.

My role will be to coordinate TTOC participation in other countries events and to try and get them across to some of ours. I will also be trying to get a greater coverage of international events in absoluTTe.

I'm hoping we can have an "International Events" section on the forum, covering Major international news and events coverage.

Any international contact details that any of you may already have would be most welcome.

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds like a cracking plan Dave,
Are you going to try to organise a trip to Le Mans this year?
it would be great to go as a "club" trip

Ps Welcome in the formal capacity


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Sounds like a cracking plan Dave,
> Are you going to try to organise a trip to Le Mans this year?
> it would be great to go as a "club" trip
> 
> Ps Welcome in the formal capacity


Thanks Fraser my good friend.

Yes, I certainly see organising the Le Mans 24 Hours trip as one of my roles, especially as I will definitely be going myself :roll: I will be contacting Trish in the near future, so please PM me her details if you still have them.

Dave

ps, isnt this well past your 10pm curfew :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great news Dave now see if you can get me a write up from the bashfull Dutch TT lot  :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Dave,
Welcome mate and I know you will make a cracking inter. rep, the good times are coming... :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Dave 

I'll dig out some contacts in Hungary and Germany for you


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome dave


----------

